# Just Picked up my Replacement ECO- 2.0 Diesel.



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Alright, way too go!:goodjob:

Keep us posted.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

You left out the most important part. What color is it?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Congratulations! I ordered mine last week. 

I'm curious what brake option the Diesel comes with. Could you check the Service Parts Identification Decal (SPID) and let us know what codes it lists beginning with J?


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Well our Lemon Eco was Atlantis Blue and we had the dealer look all over the place and could not come up with one. So we ended up with Blue Ray Metallic. So in my garage I have the a 13 Eco in Atlantis Blue and the Blue Ray Metallic Diesel until Monday as long as GM gets the buy back paperwork to the dealer. So if you have any comparisons you need, I have should have another day or 2 with them both.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Also curious to know how long you wait for the glow plugs from a cold start?

As well, how long does the engine have to be cranked before it starts, as compared to the 1.4 Turbo that we're all familiar with?


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Well when I jumped in the original Demo diesel and turned the key and she started right up just like a gas car. Used to jumping in turning the key and waiting for the glow plug lights to either turn on or go off depending on the models. I did not notice any lights on the car so I'm guessing its all computer controlled now.

But then again its 90* outside right now now 10.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I was actually surprised at how much like a normal Cruze the diesel felt - right down to the power output. More torquey for sure, but drives about the same in most regards.

Congrats on your new car...and good choice on that color.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats on successfully swapping your ECO for a ECO-D. It really sounds like your dealership wants to keep you happy.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> If possible, get a picture of the front wheel disc rotors on both cars so we can SEE how much bigger the Diesel brakes are/aren't than on other Cruzes. Thanks!


If the brakes match the Aussie diesel they are 300mm (12") front and 11" rear. Front ventilated rear solid.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Rough guess they are 12" and 11" like Aussie stated. added some more differences that I came across in the first post.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the part numbers. I get 2 years /24k of service which will roughly last me 10 months before I hit that. So I will be needing those part numbers. On a side note are you an AAR Owner. A good friend of mine has a 70 RR 426H, and his brother has a 71 RR 440. 


Hopefully if everything is fixed today. I'll actually be able to drive our new car for the first time in 30 days. They are replacing the blower motor and trying to figure out a fix for the center console issue.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> I used to be. I bought my 1970½ Plymouth AAR 'Cuda 340/6BBL (VIN: BS23-J0B-297188) off the show-room floor of Whipple-Chrysler/Plymouth, Ventura, Calif, back in May 1970, and owned it until early 1974 (during the OPEC Oil Embargo) when I couldn't afford the gasoline (~10-12 mpg). I've tried to track it down, but was told it that was parted and junked years ago.



Heart breaking.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> On a side note are you an AAR Owner. A good friend of mine has a 70 RR 426H, and his brother has a 71 RR.





70AARCUDA said:


> I used to be. I bought my 1970½ Plymouth AAR 'Cuda 340/6BBL (VIN: BS23-J0B-297188) off the show-room floor of Whipple-Chrysler/Plymouth, Ventura, Calif, back in May 1970, and owned it until early 1974 (during the OPEC Oil Embargo) when I couldn't afford the gasoline (~10-12 mpg). I've tried to track it down, but was told it that was parted and junked years ago.





rescueswimmer said:


> Heart breaking.


This is the exact reason why I've never sold my 1996½ Impala SS despite my wife asking me to about every six weeks or so.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

rescueswimmer-

The area where the DEF is added in the trunk, what happens if while filling it's overfilled? Is it clear plastic like a windshield washer reservoir (That's very difficult to overfill, don't remember ever doing it.), or does it have drain holes if it's over filled to drain out the bottom of the car?

I guess if you have the dealer do the oil changes this is part of the service. If not I'd stop by a local truck stop and fill it with DEF at the pump. It may be easier to handle than jugs in the trunk. 

I just fear the smells of having a engine fluid fill compartment inside the passenger compartment. Sometimes personal care is better than a quick technician.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> This is the exact reason why I've never sold my 1996½ Impala SS despite my wife asking me to about every six weeks or so.


Yep,
I have two.....grey/green 95.....black 96....purchassed new.....the 95 has 5200 miles, 96 just crossed 4000 (4007 if you like)

Don't let em go!

Rob


----------

